# 2k SM/SW advice needed



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

after years and years planing, starting, then stopping work on a SM army. i want to actually make a list. i want to start by making a list that has the tyranids in mind. theres about 3 or 4 people that have them, and are waiting for the new codex. 

whats some things that you guys would recommend out of the SM and SW books?


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

using the sm codex,i would advise dreadnoughts as with armour 12 in assault most little'uns will have a job bringing them down. but they dont stand much of a chance vs the carnifex so keep your distance

Also the thunderfire cannon. with multipul shots it can decimate the Gaunt broods 

flamers are a given if you are up against Hoard armies. plasmaguns if not.

for the heavys you need assault termies with storm sheild/thunder hammer combo.
possibly in a redeemer for more 'fire'power. str6 ap3 will kill any small guys in the way of the carnifex or whatever your heading for.

apart from that. just a solid gunline and lucky rolls

ive killed a carnifex with one turn of shooting from a ig platoon and a Daemon prince with a squad of rapid-fireing Tactical marines so dont underestimate the value of your basic soldiers when firing at the big targets (both were un-wounded to start with)


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------

